# Exhaust kits



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone know where I could buy a complete exhaust kit including the chrome splitter style tailpipes and hangers for a `65 GTO that doesn`t hook up to headers?
Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Try performaceyears.com

they have a pypes section.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree You May have to get them to 'custom make' the engine pipes. This should be no big deal. I used to do custom exhaust back in the late 70's....they have much better equipment now......E


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Showgoat67 said:


> Try performaceyears.com
> 
> they have a pypes section.


:agree
I got mine from Pypes. Very nice and well engineered. I also have heard good things about systems from Gardners.

Russ:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, I called gardners, they want 13 hundred for a kit with the splitters and hangers delivered. Seems kinda steep to me. :/ I haven`t called performanceyears yet.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

yearone.com doesnt have exhaust?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes they do, but no complete kits with the splitters. I don`t even see any splitter tailpipes listed there. The tailpipe hangers are different too.


*edit
Performanceyears has some sweet looking systems with nice HP gain claims, but no tailpipes listed for the splitters.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I heard Gardner was vert expensive.... How's it goung with the paint??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I heard Gardner was vert expensive.... How's it goung with the paint??


Yea, gardner told me the `65 had a resonator after the muffler built into the tailpipes and they are the only ones who make them factory correct.....This is the week he said he would be able to get it in, we`ll see.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw a set of tail pipes with built in resonators. Ebay or one of the resto places....can't remember where. I know the 67 GTO, with auto trans. came stock with resonators. Maybe 66 also. Randy?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> I saw a set of tail pipes with built in resonators. Ebay or one of the resto places....can't remember where. I know the 67 GTO, with auto trans. came stock with resonators. Maybe 66 also. Randy?



66 had resonators as well,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> 66 had resonators as well,


yea? I haven`t seen any replacemnts sept for gardner who has the resinators built in. I wouldn`t have even known they had them unless they told me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They are out there some where......I don't like the way my exhaust sounds..it has that drone sound (short turbo mufflers, full tailpipes with stock looking chrome tips) I have cast iron ram air manifolds, and will go for a full SS system as soon as I get aggrevated enough............:willy: Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don`t like my exhaust either, the tail pipes don`t match coming out the rear (no chrome tips). I have stock manifolds, the car didn`t come from the factory with the splitters, but it could have been dealer installed.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*VOE Exhaust Kit*

Hey Rukee, Don't know if this will help or not. Just cruisin through my magazine and saw that www.amesperf.com has a cool VOE kit for GTOs 1964-1972!! I guess it is like the ole humbler exhaust.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Hey Rukee, Don't know if this will help or not. Just cruisin through my magazine and saw that Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firbird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts. has a cool VOE kit for GTOs 1964-1972!! I guess it is like the ole humbler exhaust.


It would be nice if they had some sort of discription on-line of what it includes. What exactly is a VOE? Like vacuum opperated cutouts?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, I saw the description of the item in Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine. I just checked the website out myself, it sucks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyway you can scan the add?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Best i could do.*



Rukee said:


> Anyway you can scan the add?



Okay, this is the best I could do. Took picture with cell phone, and I'll type the description in magazine.

VOE KIT

Ames Performance is now making reproductions of the vacuum Operated Exhaust Kits that were found in GTOs in 1970, and has made the kit available for A-bodies form 1964 through 1972. All kits are complete from the dash switch to the stainless steel mufflers, and also include the switch bracket, vacuum canister and necessary lines. Sytems are also available for firebirds and full-size Pontiacs; Consult the company for details.

Ames Performance 800-421-2637 or www.amesperf.com


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No head or tailpipes with that kit. Just the mufflers with the cut-outs and controls. That would be cool as heck though, be able to open the mufflers up with a dash switch!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> No head or tailpipes with that kit. Just the mufflers with the cut-outs and controls. That would be cool as heck though, be able to open the mufflers up with a dash switch!



Like the ole Humbler, check this old commercial out, take a lookey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3GLNYzoZEM


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

NJgoat said:


> Like the ole Humbler, check this old commercial out, take a lookey
> 
> YouTube - 70 GTO Humbler Commercial



Never realized there was a control inside the car to open up the headers. The sound from that engine is magnificent. Can any of the mechanical wizards confirm that this header control was in fact an option on the 1970 GTO?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It`s a valve in the muffler that opens and closes, not the headers, and yes, it was an option in `70 only I believe.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> It`s a valve in the muffler that opens and closes, not the headers, and yes, it was an option in `70 only I believe.


Interesting, you learn something new every day.........The commercial is cool when the driver opens 'er up.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ill research it, but I thought it was an option for a couple of years, and then GM stopped it, or even was told to stop production of the VOE mufflers. I thought someone purchased a pre 70 vehicle 69? maybe and it came through with one on it. Ohwell, heard something like that. Yea, she does sound cool when he pulls the knob:cheers That would have been cool on new gen models.:cheers


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

The infamous and rare VOE exhaust option was only offered a few months on 1970 GTO's before it was pulled by Pontiac because of tightening smog regulations. This recreation of the VOE exhaust was originally hand engineered by a guy on PY forum and then his design was carried forward by a large exhaust manufacture. If you want to read this very cool thread on his development of it see the link below. 

After 37 Years, the Humbler VOE GTO Returns - PY Online Forums

Brian


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I scored a exhaust kit off e-bay with the splitters. It fit excellent. The mufflers are too tame and I need to call them back on monday to get them swapped out, but overall, a nice system. The reproduction tips seem a bit thin, but I`ve never seen a real set so I don`t know if they look right or not. But they look good on the car!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Already installed? They look sick Rukee, I see you really do treasure your car and keep it nice and clean for any event. Good man! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, yeah, I`m pretty anal about it. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I called the place and have new mufflers coming. They should be here by friday, I hope. They told me they will sound much better then the ones I have. Good deal! A GTO needs to sound like a GTO, not a Park Avenue.
Even with upgradeing the mufflers, I`m still into the whole system for under $350.00, and that`s with the splitter tips.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hey Eric, you still in Long Island? I am from Elmont. used to run the Goat pictured in 71 and 72. Skippy Karl(Corvette City) build it from a wreck I bought. Had a friend, Bill Delaney, who has a Lt. Blue 65.
Kevin - Indy1K


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Kevin, yes I am still here. i am from Merrick originally. Spent alot of time down on Ocean Pkwy back in the 70's.....You probably spent some time on The Conduit....:cheers P.S. Elmont ain't like it used to be. Eric


----------

